# Featured Golden Retriever Rescues-November 2013 Part II



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*​ 
*Tennessee*​ 
*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*​ 

Please visit the featured Golden Retriever Rescues websites or Facebook pages to learn more about them, see what Events are scheduled, how you can Help them by Volunteering or making a Donation, to see Available Goldens for Adoption. Sign up for their Newsletter, and Shop the Items they have for sale which helps support each group's efforts.​ 


*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

_*Serves western Tennessee, northern Mississippi and eastern Arkansas*_







 

*Website: **MAGRR*​ 
*Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/magrrgoldens*​ 
*Available Dogs for Adoption: **http://www.magrr.org/available-goldens/*​ 
*To make a Donation online via Paypal:*
*How You Can Help « MAGRR*​ 
*Contact information and to Mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 383122*
*Germantown, TN 38183-3122*
*Phone: 901-755-5607 Fax: 901-752-1519*
*Email: **[email protected]*​ 


*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue*

_*Territory Serviced: middle Tennessee*_​ 
*







*​ 
*Website: **Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue*​ 
*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/RescueAGolden*​ 
*Available Goldens for Adoption:*​ 
*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue*​ 
*To make a Donation online:*
*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue*​ 
*Contact information and to Mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 681106*
*Franklin, TN 37068*
*Phone: 615-496-7297 Fax: 615-829-8913*
*Email: **[email protected]*​


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

We have adopted dogs from both of these organizations. I highly recommend them both.


Max


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I transported this little sweetheart. She's a super happy kissyface 

*SUGAR*










* ***ADOPTION FEE WAIVED ***
*
MTGRR got Sugar from a shelter, so we don't know much about her background. She has been successfully treated for heartworms, and is healthy and well behaved. She is ready for a forever home, her adoption fee has been waived, so any donation is appreciated, we just want a wonderful home for this good girl! 

Sugar is not just named for her pretty white face, she is as sweet as sugar too! Sugar is doing very well in her foster home. She gets along with other dogs, walks well on the leash, and is learning to shake. Sugar would love to be in a home where someone is home most of the time and will allow her lay next to you so you can pet her. Sugar is very low maintenance. All she wants is LOVE and regular feedings.  

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*About MTGRR*

*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue (MTGRR)* is a volunteer-operated, non-profit organization dedicated to new beginnings for displaced Golden Retrievers. Our purpose is to facilitate the adoption of displaced and unwanted Golden Retrievers; to provide a good quality of life for homeless Goldens; to reduce the abuse and neglect of unwanted Golden Retrievers through rehabilitation and adoption, and to seek to reduce the number of unwanted Goldens. Further, we provide public education by means of brochures, a newsletter and canine education events about responsible pet ownership and the Golden Retriever breed. 

*MTGRR is a 501(c) 3 nonprofit organization.*

*To learn more about MTGRR, please visit their website through this link:*
*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Foster Homes Needed-MTGRR*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


Foster Homes Needed​ 
We have a constant need for foster homes. Foster parenting is different from adopting, because once a dog is adoptable we already know quite a bit about them. In contrast, we usually know very little about newly rescued dogs, beyond what we have learned from the vet, since all dogs ready for foster have been fully vetted (all shots, neuter/spay, vet checked for good health, etc).​ 
We have needs for several types of fosters:​ 

*Short Term Fosters* - Take care of an MTGRR foster dog while their regular foster is on vacation, or while the dog is in transit. Short term fosters may foster a dog from 1 to 2 days to 1 to 2 weeks
*Regular Fosters* - Regular foster homes foster a dog for a minimum of 7 days or until a forever home is found for the dog. You will never be stuck with a dog; if you need us to move the dog, or you are going out of town, just let us know.
*Special Needs Fosters* - Special Needs fosters take care of dogs with known health issues such as a pregnant dog coming in from a shelter that will have puppies, a dog who is known to have a condition such as epilepsy, or anything else that requires a little bit more advanced dog knowledge.
*Puppy Fosters* - Just what it sounds like. Puppies are a handful, and require several hours a day. We don't often have puppies in rescue, but when we do, we need a foster home that wants to raise the puppies until they are old enough for adoption



We have an urgent need for a regular foster home or short term foster home with no other pets. 

To learn more about fostering, read frequently asked questions, and learn how to apply as a foster home, *CLICK HERE.*


We also have many goldens waiting for rescue at shelters, but we have to place the goldens currently at our vet clinics in foster before we can take them in. MTGRR is only limited in how many dogs it can help by the number of foster homes it has. 

If you or anyone else you know would be able to help foster one of these sweet goldens, please email us at *[email protected] *or submit an application.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*BAXTER*










After 7 years of being neglected, Baxter came to MTGRR as an owner surrender when another family stepped in to rescue him from a bad situation. 

Baxter's foster home says: "He loves to be rubbed and petted . He also loves to stay close to his people . He is sleeping well in our crate each night and is a gentleman in the house while we are gone during the day." Since Baxter displayed some '"anxiety" behavior, MTGRR felt Baxter needed to be evaluated by a professional trainer. Baxter's Report Card is in: Baxter is a "Wonderful Dog" that needs someone to spend time and work with him using positive reinforcement and exposing him to new and different places and people to build his confidence.

Baxter does fine in the crate (but doesn't require being crated). He is healthy and ready for his forever home.

Since Baxter has had such a rough beginning, MTGRR will require his new adopter work with their trainer (at MTGRR's expense) to learn how to bring the 'Best' out in Baxter and make his adoption a "Success" beyond all others.

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Baxter is beautiful. I hope he finds his forever home for Christmas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

Please visit their website to learn more about them, view the Goldens that are available for Adoption, view Volunteer Opportunities, or make a Donation. 

MAGRR







MAGRR's info on their website is copyright protected-I have contacted them asking permission to post information about their Group but have not gotten a reply from them yet.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*MIA

*

















Breed: Golden Retriever (mix) Age: 3 years old (approx) 

Gender: Female Size: 45-50lbs Weight: 

Altered: Yes 

Mia loves people and loves to cuddle. She is crated for bed in her foster home and she does not utter a peep. She does fine crated during the day for short periods of time too. 

Mia is a blank canvas for learning commands. But, she is SOOO eager to please that we feel she will learn quickly. Mia is progressing nicely with leash training. Mia seems very laid back and comfortable with the other dogs in her foster home, and was even trying to play with one of them. Mia appears to have a tendency to be a 'tracker' dog. She always is on alert to track down a squirrel or rabbit. Mia will need someone with a fenced yard, and previous experience with dogs. She has not had the opportunity to interact with cats, so we are not sure how she would do around or without a fence. But, her tracking sense raises the caution alert regarding felines and unfenced yards.

Mia has her BIG BEAUTIFUL eyes on the lookout for someone to love and be loved by in her forever home. Mia is being given the opportunity to spend a couple days with an MTGRR trainer. Watch for more information in the days to come! 

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*BROWNY*










Breed: Golden Retriever (purebred) Age: 6 - 7 Years Old Gender: Male Weight: Other: Altered: Yes 

Though Browny looks older, he is only about 6 years old. He hasn't experienced the best life in his initial years. But, since being surrendered by his owner, Browny is being pampered and loved. 

For the first several years of his life, Browny was kept outside 24/7 and shown very little attention. He came to the rescue in rough condition (sparse coat and too skinny). He is also heartworm positive, though he doesn't behave as though he is sick, so likely it is in the early stages. The MTGRR vet said he is surprisingly healthy given the neglect he has suffered. MTGRR will provide his heartworm treatment around 10/20 and he will need a recuperation period or rest for 45-60 days. He is expected to recover fully and have no long term effects. 

We'd very much like to find an adoptive home who would help with his rehab by providing a loving and caring home, where he is well fed and attended to. What he needs most is someone to show him that he is loved. From 10/20-12/20, he just needs a place to lay low, sleep alot, get lots of love, and not participate in vigorous exercise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR Adoption Info and Application*

MTGRR has some beautiful dogs available for adoption, for information how you can adopt, please visit their website:

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue



MTGRR adopts to homes in Middle Tennessee and Certain Parts of Northern Alabama and Western Kentucky. A Map of our adoption area can be found on our website.

_After you submit your application, if you don't get a reply from MTGRR within 3-5 days, please email us at [email protected]. Please be patient with us, we are all volunteers ._

_Please send your $10.00 non-refundable processing fee either via PayPal on our website, or to MTGG, PO Box 681106, Franklin, TN 37068-1106. _


Thank you for taking the time to fill out the Adoption Application below. The purpose of this questionnaire is to learn a about your family and home so that our organization can make the best possible match for both you and our rescue animal. Our main concern is placing our animals in a compatible home with a family that will give them a LIFETIME commitment of love and proper care. This consultation process is designed to help us determine if the adoption is in the best interest of both the animal and the adopter. Please be aware that while completing this application does not bind you to adopt one of our animals, neither does it guarantee that we will place one of our animals in your home at this time. If you are interested in learning more about one of our rescue animals, please answer the questions honestly and thoroughly.

Some animals may need some extra time and patience to adjust to yet another new home. Some may need housetraining or other types of training, and some may just need a little extra love and patience. All animals, regardless of their background and history, go through an adjustment period when they go to a new environment. There will be a period of a few days, weeks or in some cases months during which your new pet’s personality is emerging and growing while you get to know one another. Please remember that this is a stressful time for an animal and hopefully we will be able to work together to make this a lifetime relationship for you and your rescue pet. You can call on us at any time to help you in any way. With this in mind, please answer the questions on the application to the best of your ability.

We reserve the right to refuse adoption to anyone for any reason. A representative of our group may conduct home visits prior to or following an adoption, and our group has the right to reclaim an animal following an adoption if unsuitable home conditions, evidence of neglect, abuse or other mistreatment of the animal are found on this visit. 


MTGRR has a tiered adoption fee, required at the time of adoption:
Dogs up to 1 year old: $300
Dogs 1 to 8 years old: $250
Dogs 9 to 10 years: $200
Seniors 11 Years+: a donation of Adopters Choice
($50 is refundable with proof of obedience training for dogs up to 10 years old). 

Please review our Terms and Conditions of Adoption, Adoption Process, and Adoption Frequently Asked Questions before completing the adoption application form below. 

After completing the application form (either online or if you mail it), please send a $10.00 non-refundable processing fee to the address below. Your application will be processed upon receipt of your check. 

MTGRR
PO Box 681106
Franklin, TN 37068-1106

IN ORDER TO BE CONSIDERED AS AN ADOPTER TODAY, YOU MUST:

* Be 18 years of age or older.
* Have identification showing your present address.
* Have the knowledge and consent of your landlord.
* Be able and willing to spend the time and money necessary to provide training, medical treatment and proper care for the dog for its entire life.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Apply today!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Ivory was adopted during the transition from Tenn Valley G.R.R.-Memphis Chapter to the independant Memphis Area G.R.R., May 2011. She is considered the last TVGRR adoption in Memphis. Fantastic staff and volunteers. Sadly we lost her to M.C.T. in April 2011.

Daisy was adopted Memorial Day 2011 from Middle Tennessee G.R.R. They allowed us to visit several dogs and choose the one we felt was the best match for us.

I encourage everyone to adopt a rescue some time in their life. You will never regret it. ALL goldens deserve the chance to love a human that will love them in return, not just those with a designer label.


Max


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll be the new Home Visit Coordinator for MTGRR starting in December. Apply today!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> I'll be the new Home Visit Coordinator for MTGRR starting in December. Apply today!!


Congratulations Danny, this is fantastic to hear!

Woo hoo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR-We need your help!*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue

*Volunteers Needed*


These are several essential functions that keep the rescue operational. MTGRR is completely run by volunteers. There are no paid employees of the rescue, and we are not funded by the government.


About Fostering


About the Home Visit Team


Raising Awareness about MTGRR


Easy Ways to Raise Money for the Rescue


Administrative Support


Transporting Rescued Goldens


CLICK HERE for a more detailed list of volunteer opportunities

Shown here is rescued dog Brandi snuggling on the couch with her "Dad":


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Memphis area golden retriever rescue*

*Please visit MAGRR's website or Facebook page to learn more about them.* 


*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

_*Serves western Tennessee, northern Mississippi and eastern Arkansas*_









Report this image​ 


*Website: **MAGRR*​ 

*Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/magrrgoldens*​ 

*Available Dogs for Adoption: **http://www.magrr.org/available-goldens/*​ 

*To make a Donation online via Paypal:*
*How You Can Help « MAGRR*​ 

*Contact information and to Mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 383122*
*Germantown, TN 38183-3122*
*Phone: 901-755-5607*
*Fax: 901-752-1519*
*Email: **[email protected]*​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR Affiliate Programs*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue



Affiliate Programs

MTGRR is very excited to be able to partner with reputable companies that have products that you need with special affiliate partnerships. When you shop with out affiliates we earn money that helps support the rescue and goes directly towards veterinary bills for our Golden Retrievers.


Some facts in brief:

*Do things cost more when I use an MTGRR Affiliate?*

_No! You will pay the same as if you go straight to an affiliate website without going through MTGRR first._

*How does the affiliate know that a rebate should go to MTGRR?*

_When you click the affiliate link on our website it puts a referral code in automatically. You don't have to do anything special, or know the code, just click the link on our website before you start shopping. If you checkout, and decide to shop more, just come back to our link, and start a new shopping cart. _

*What about the Kroger program? Why do I have to pay for a card?*

_For the Kroger program, we have to buy bundles of cards pre-loaded with $5. You do pay $5 for the card, but the card we send you has $5 already on it that you can spend at any Kroger, so it really doesn't cost anything._​
If you have any questions at all, please write us at [email protected]. We thank you for shopping with MTGRR affiliates, and hope you enjoy these great programs!


*KROGER* - To join the MTGRR Kroger program, please send a check to PO Box 681106 Franklin, TN 37068-1106. Include $5.00 for each card you want, your return address, and the number of cards you are requesting. Your cards will be mailed back to you within 5-7 days.

When you go shopping at Kroger, just remember to ask your cashier to do a "reload" on your card before you pay for your groceries, and then use the card to pay for your groceries and gas.


MTGRR will receive 4% back on all Kroger Affiliate program purchases.


*Amazon.com* - Simply click the banner below before shopping at Amazon. Buy anything you want, and MTGRR will receive 4%-15% back on your purchase!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

*Please visit MAGRR's website or Facebook page to learn more about them. *


*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

_*Serves western Tennessee, northern Mississippi and eastern Arkansas*_










Report this imageReport this image​ 



*Website: **MAGRR*​ 


*Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/magrrgoldens*​ 


*Available Dogs for Adoption: **http://www.magrr.org/available-goldens/*​ 


*To make a Donation online via Paypal:*
*How You Can Help « MAGRR*​ 


*Contact information and to Mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 383122*
*Germantown, TN 38183-3122*
*Phone: 901-755-5607**Fax: 901-752-1519*
*Email: **[email protected]*



****MAGRR'S information on their website is copyright protected-I have contacted them by email asking for permission to post their information but have not received a reply from them. *​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR-Annual ONLINE Auction*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue



*UPCOMING EVENT: MTGRR's Annual Online (Ebay) Auction*
Our Annual Online Auction commences on November 28th!​

To shop, go to Ebay, then click "Advanced" next to the search button at the top, then click "Search by Seller" from the left hand column, and enter Seller ID: MTGRR. Click "Search" at the bottom, and this will bring up the list of items that MTGRR has for sale.​ 
OR, click this link http://myworld.ebay.com/mtgrr/ to be brought directly to the MTGRR Seller page, and then click "Items for Sale" from the upper right corner. This will bring up all the Items in our auction.​ 
This is a GRReat alternative to mall and Black Friday shopping, and you can save on some wonderful holiday gifts!​ 
MTGRR thanks all those who donate. We appreciate your support!​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Browny


Breed: Golden Retriever (purebred) Age: 6 - 7 Years Old Gender: Male Weight: Other: Altered: Yes 

Though Browny looks older, he is only about 6 years old. He hasn't experienced the best life in his initial years. But, since being surrendered by his owner, Browny is being pampered and loved. 

For the first several years of his life, Browny was kept outside 24/7 and shown very little attention. He came to the rescue in rough condition (sparse coat and too skinny). He is also heartworm positive, though he doesn't behave as though he is sick, so likely it is in the early stages. The MTGRR vet said he is surprisingly healthy given the neglect he has suffered. MTGRR will provide his heartworm treatment around 10/20 and he will need a recuperation period or rest for 45-60 days. He is expected to recover fully and have no long term effects. 

We'd very much like to find an adoptive home who would help with his rehab by providing a loving and caring home, where he is well fed and attended to. What he needs most is someone to show him that he is loved. From 10/20-12/20, he just needs a place to lay low, sleep alot, get lots of love, and not participate in vigorous exercise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awwww..........just look at this precious face. How could anyone resist him?

What a sweetheart.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

With Browny getting his first dose of a happy life he'll blossom like a flower that finally gets the sunshine it needed


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, you could just get lost in those eyes of his.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR Has Puppies!*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


_*Anyone looking for an adorable Golden mix puppy?*_

*Puppies - Eight*

_*Breed: Spitz - Golden Retriever (mix) Age: DOB: Approx. Oct 3, 2013 Gender: Male Color: Light to Medium Blonde Weight: Other: Altered: Yes *_
_*Eight adorable, adoptable puppies! 5 male and 3 female. These are definitely mixed, dad is a golden retriever and mom is a spitz mix. We expect them to be approx 50-70lbs when fully grown. *_

_*We are now taking applications, apply online if you are interested. These pups will be ready for adoption December 3. Adoption fee of $200 includes first round of puppy vaccinations and deworming, puppy health check, in addition to spay/neutering at an MTGRR vet when the pups are 6 months old. We estimate their birthdate as October 3, 2013. *_



































*Contact: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue *
*Phone: (615) 496-PAWS *
*E-Mail: **[email protected]*​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If they aren't cute little furballs, what is?  Look at those paws!! Like little gloves. 

I have a home visit the next couple days to a couple looking to adopt one of them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Memphis area golden retriever rescue*

*Please visit MAGRR's website or Facebook page to learn more about them and to see their dogs available for Adoption. *


*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

_*Serves western Tennessee, northern Mississippi and eastern Arkansas*_









Report this image​ 


*Website: **MAGRR*​ 

*Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/magrrgoldens*​ 

*Available Dogs for Adoption: **http://www.magrr.org/available-goldens/*​ 

*To make a Donation online via Paypal:*
*How You Can Help « MAGRR*​ 

*Contact information and to Mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 383122*
*Germantown, TN 38183-3122*
*Phone: 901-755-5607**Fax: 901-752-1519*
*Email: **[email protected]*​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

All the MTGRR puppies have been adopted! Yeah!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> All the MTGRR puppies have been adopted! Yeah!


Great to hear, I didn't think it would take very long, everyone loves puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Miracle-Available for Adoption through MTGRR*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue














*Miracle*

Breed: Golden Retriever (purebred) Age: 8 years old (estimated) Gender: Male Weight: Other: Altered: Yes 

Miracle is a super sweet dog. His foster family doesn't have a single negative thing to say about him. Miracle is house trained, he can sit, he is chill and laid back. Not even food or treats gets him excited. Miracle has completed heartworm treatment and with his already laid back character, recovery should be a breeze. Dogs that have been treated for heartworm need 30 days of rest and quiet to ensure the dead heartworms do not cause a blockage anywhere. Miracle is quite ready to do the resting and relaxing that is needed. Miracle is good with other dogs; he seems to like all people (his foster family does not have any children to test him on, but stated they would be shocked if that were an issue). Miracle is quiet. His foster family has never heard him make a single sound. Miracle has been left completely alone (i.e. no other dogs nor people around), and as far as they could tell, Miracle just climbed up and slept on the couch while waiting their return.
Miracle does have trouble jumping, so a person unable to assist him might not be a good fit. His foster family assist him by lifting his hind end into their SUV as he attempts to jump; but if it’s a car instead of an SUV, it’s easier for him to get in. Miracle does not jump onto the bed without help, but he has mastered the couch and a lower bed. </SPAN>

Additional information: *Housetrained *Current on shots 

*Contact: **Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue *
*Phone: (615) 496-PAWS *
*E-Mail: **[email protected]*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Additional Dogs in the MTGRR Program*

Additional Dogs in the MTGRR Program




_CLICK HERE</B> to find out if MTGRR can adopt to your location_


_*DON'T* WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THE PERFECT DOG,_
_THEN APPLY TO ADOPT!_​ 
Some people make the mistake of waiting until the dog they want appears on the website, and then they contact us... this can lead to disappointment. MTGRR matches dogs to *approved adopters* regularly, so some dogs in the “Adoptable Dogs” section may be in the process of getting adopted. If you are interested in possibly adopting, _please submit your adoption application_, it doesn’t obligate you in any way and gets the ball rolling. The adoption process does take time, so getting the application and home visit accomplished are the first steps before meeting any of the dogs. Then, when the right dog shows up, you'll be all ready to adopt!​ 
Please read the Adoption Considerations and Process and How To Adopt.​ 
Thank you for your interest in opening your heart and your home to a Golden Retriever in need!​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*

_*Serves western Tennessee, northern Mississippi and eastern Arkansas*_









Report this image​ 


*Website: **MAGRR*​ 

*Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/magrrgoldens*​ 

*Available Dogs for Adoption: **http://www.magrr.org/available-goldens/*​ 

*To make a Donation online via Paypal:*
*How You Can Help « MAGRR*​ 

*Contact information and to Mail a Donation:*
*P.O. Box 383122*
*Germantown, TN 38183-3122*
*Phone: 901-755-5607*
*Fax: 901-752-1519*
*Email: **[email protected]*​


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy is a MAGRR boy and when I adopted him I too became part of the MAGRR family. They are wonderful amazing people doing wonderful amazing things for the dogs we all love.

No one else would have had the tenacity to get Remy diagnosed with his very rare, often problematic issue, but they (specifically Phyl) did!! Many people here know of the issues we've had with Remy's health well trust me Phyl knows everything first! She is one of the very first people I reach out to with Remy updates!

I will be forever grateful to the for my boy, and will always do my best to support them!!'m

Hugs and kisses to all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Miracle


Breed: Golden Retriever (purebred) Age: 8 years old (estimated) Gender: Male Weight: Other: Altered: Yes 

Miracle is a super sweet dog. His foster family doesn't have a single negative thing to say about him. Miracle is house trained, he can sit, he is chill and laid back. Not even food or treats gets him excited. Miracle has completed heartworm treatment and with his already laid back character, recovery should be a breeze. Dogs that have been treated for heartworm need 30 days of rest and quiet to ensure the dead heartworms do not cause a blockage anywhere. Miracle is quite ready to do the resting and relaxing that is needed. Miracle is good with other dogs; he seems to like all people (his foster family does not have any children to test him on, but stated they would be shocked if that were an issue). Miracle is quiet. His foster family has never heard him make a single sound. Miracle has been left completely alone (i.e. no other dogs nor people around), and as far as they could tell, Miracle just climbed up and slept on the couch while waiting their return.

Miracle does have trouble jumping, so a person unable to assist him might not be a good fit. His foster family assist him by lifting his hind end into their SUV as he attempts to jump; but if it’s a car instead of an SUV, it’s easier for him to get in. Miracle does not jump onto the bed without help, but he has mastered the couch and a lower bed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR-Available for Adoption*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


*Mia-Available for Adoption through MTGRR*










*Mia *

Breed: Golden Retriever (mix) Age: 3 years old (approx) Gender: Female Size: 45-50lbs Weight: Other: Altered: Yes 


Mia loves people and loves to cuddle. She is crated for bed in her foster home and she does not utter a peep. She does fine crated during the day for short periods of time too. 

Mia is a blank canvas for learning commands. But, she is SOOO eager to please that we feel she will learn quickly. Mia is progressing nicely with leash training. Mia seems very laid back and comfortable with the other dogs in her foster home, and was even trying to play with one of them. Mia appears to have a tendency to be a 'tracker' dog. She always is on alert to track down a squirrel or rabbit. Mia will need someone with a fenced yard, and previous experience with dogs. She has not had the opportunity to interact with cats, so we are not sure how she would do around or without a fence. But, her tracking sense raises the caution alert regarding felines and unfenced yards.

Mia has her BIG BEAUTIFUL eyes on the lookout for someone to love and be loved by in her forever home. Mia is being given the opportunity to spend a couple days with an MTGRR trainer. Watch for more information in the days to come! 
































 






 

Additional information: *Housetrained *Current on shots​




*Contact: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue *
*Phone: (615) 496-PAWS *
*E-Mail: **[email protected]*​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Consider fostering for a golden rescue. 

It helps them get emotionally ready to be adopted and adds that much more love in the house


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue*








*P.O. Box 383122*
*Germantown, TN 38183-3122*
*Phone: 901-755-5607 Fax: 901-752-1519*
*Email: **[email protected]*
*Website: **www.magrr.org*



*MAGRR servers the Mid-South area (Western Tennessee, Northern Mississippi & Eastern Arkansas) in addition to the 6 New England States plus NY & parts of NJ.*


*MAGRR is currently having their Virtual Christmas Tree Lighting which is their biggest fund-raiser. *

*Please visit their Website to make a donation to support MAGRR*

*http://magrr.org/tree/2013-christmas-tree-lighting/*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Reese
*










Breed: Golden Retriever (purebred) Gender: Male Weight: Other: Altered: Yes 










Reese was a stray who ended up in a rural middle Tennessee shelter. Reese was a lucky boy to land in the care of MTGRR. Upon entering the MTGRR program Reese was fully vetted. His initial vet visit uncovered 2 issues: 3 tumors in different areas, as well as, diagnosed as being heartworm positive. The tumors were removed and the results were good enough that the decision was made to proceed with heartworm treatment. Reese has been in his foster home for a few weeks. His incisions have healed well and his hair is growing back nicely. Reese has been treated for the heartworms and is currently enjoying the required 30 days of rest and relaxation. Once Reese finishes his R&R he should be as good as any other 7 year old dog. 

Reese is mature and not inclined to do much playing (a good trait for a dog after heartworm treatment). Reese is happy to just be by his human(s) ...smile...and is a very pleasant dog to live with....that is unless you ask the cats.

Reese is a good boy. He is very laid-back and low maintenance. He gets along with the other dogs in his foster family but is a little too much for the resident cats. Reese is displaying great house manners and walks quite nicely on a leash. He is housetrained although he does need to be able to go outside at least every 6-7 hours. Reese is not a playful dog but is the perfect companion dog. He fits in with his foster family like he has always lived with them. He has not been around small children but his foster mom does not think they would be a problem for Reese.

Reese has been clingy while in foster. It’s quite possible that the clinginess will slowly go away once he’s in his permanent home. He enjoys being outdoors with his foster mom and her other dogs but does not like being outside by himself. He tends to bark a little when his foster mom leaves the house but it appears to be just a short couple of barks and nothing for an extended time.

Reese should be a seamless fit into just about any forever home. He’s been a great dog to foster and will be a wonderful addition to any home. Reese is asking for a home with a fenced yard that he could enjoy. He is not high energy, but he has a passion to investigate squirrels and other such varmints if not stopped by a fence.


----------

